# نقلة نوعية بالسودان: مشروع بمليار و250 مليون يورو لتوليد الطاقة الشمسية



## الشايقي (29 مايو 2010)

*توقيع اتفاق لإنتاج 250 ميغاواط من كهرباء الطاقة الشمسية لولايات دارفور كمرحلة أولى من اجمالي المراحل 2000 ميغاواط

وقعت السلطة الانتقالية لولايات دارفور وشركة سولار يورميد الأوربية الفرنسية على اتفاق لإنتاج 250 ميغاواط من كهرباء الطاقة الشمسية خلال ثلاثة إلى أربعة سنوات.

وتبلغ تكلفة المشروع مليار و250 مليون يورو والطاقة المنتجة تلبي احتياجات الإقليم من الطاقة الكهربائية وتصدير الفائض. 







السيد مني اركو مناوي​
وقال مارك بن مراز رئيس الشركة عقب مراسم التوقيع بالقصر الجمهوري أمس بحضور السيد مني اركو مناوي كبير مساعدي رئيس الجمهورية رئيس السلطة وولاة دارفور الثلاثة، قال إن المشروع سيوفر طاقة كهربائية وحرارية وميكانيكية ستسهم في توفير المياه الجوفية للزراعة في الإقليم ورفع مستوى المعيشة لمواطني ولايات دارفور.


smc
27/05/2010*​


----------



## الشايقي (29 مايو 2010)

*مناوي كبير مساعدي رئيس الجمهورية رئيس السلطة وولاة دارفور الثلاثة ، قال ان المشروع الذي سيتم تنفيذه بنظام البوت سيزود شمال دار فور ب 100 ميغاواط وجنوب دار فور ب 100 وغرب دار فور ب 50 ميغاواط ..

وعبر... مارك ان الطاقة الشمسية تمثل احد الحلول الهامة لتحديات الاحتباس الحراري والتي تحتاج لربط جامعي عالمي مبيناً ان تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية مستخدمة في العديد من الدول من بينها اسبانيا وجنوب فرنسا ودول شمال افريقيا 

الى ذلك قال الاستاذ عبد العزيز سام المستشار القانوني لرئيس السلطة الانتقالية في تصريح لسونا ان الدراسات الخاصة بالمشروع وتوفير التمويل ستكتمل خلال عام ليبدأ التنفيذ والانتاج الذي سيكتمل خلال 3-4 سنوات 

واضاف ان نظام البوت سيمكن الشركات من استرداد تكاليفها عبر الايرادات موضحاً ان ادارة المشروع وتشغيله ستنتقل الى الكوادر السودانية بعد تدريبها وتأهيلها وتزويدها بالخبرات المطلوبة


suna
*​


----------



## الشايقي (29 مايو 2010)

Sudan signs 1.25 bln euro solar energy deal

Thu May 27, 2010 6:20am GMT


KHARTOUM (Reuters) - Sudan signed a 1.25 billion euro deal with a private French company on Wednesday to build three solar power plants in the war-torn Darfur region, a step forward in sustainable clean energy

The project will target producing 2000 megawatts of electricity over the next 10 years using concentrated solar power to generate electricity across the country, a statement from the French Solar Euromed company said

This is a vision in terms of producing electricity but also regarding the rural areas, the need for pumping water for agriculture and food the company CEO Marc Benmarraze told Reuters

It will be 1.2 billion euros investment over hopefully not the next 10 years but probably in the next five or six years, he said in Khartoum

Benmarraze said that would fund the building of three solar power plants in each of the three Darfur states with a total capacity of 250 megawatts. He hoped these initial projects would be finished by 2013/2014

He added his company was in talks with European and Arab investors to fund the initial 1.25 billion euro project with 400 million-500 million euro of capital, which would offer competitive returns. He did not give further details

We are talking about sustainable, green, solar energy which is not the case here at the moment, he said

Sudan relies on diesel engines or hydroelectric projects for most of its electricity. The system is unstable in much of the country and blackouts are common

Darfur, in the seventh year of a low-level insurgency, has little development outside the main towns. Water pumps are a major problem in the arid region

© Thomson Reuters 2010 All rights reserved
​


----------



## الشايقي (31 مايو 2010)

*
للتعرف على شركة يوروميد الفرنسية

​

Solar Euromed Corporation
رابط الشركة 
http://www.solareuromed.com
*​


----------



## الشايقي (2 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## م.م فادي (2 أغسطس 2010)

انشاء الله كل الدول العربية تصير تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية .

شكرا اخي على الموضوع


----------



## ehsansabah (3 أغسطس 2010)

اين المسؤولين عن الطاقة في العراق عن هذه المشاريع التي نحن احوج مايكون اليها وهي حل لكل مشاكل الكهرباء في العراق خصوصا اذا تم تعميم هذه التجربة على المواطنين وباسعار مدعومه


----------



## الشايقي (4 أغسطس 2010)

> انشاء الله كل الدول العربية تصير تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية.
> شكرا اخي على الموضوع



*
م.م فادي
تحياتي الصادقة 





الدول العربية تقع ضمن المنطقة الاوفر بكثافة الطاقة الشمسية , 
واتمنى معك استثمار هذه الطاقات والبدء في تهيئة الموارد البشرية لها 
ولك وافر الشكر على المرور والمشاركة..

*​


----------



## الشايقي (4 أغسطس 2010)

*


ehsansabah قال:



اين المسؤولين عن الطاقة في العراق عن هذه المشاريع التي نحن احوج مايكون اليها وهي حل لكل مشاكل الكهرباء في العراق خصوصا اذا تم تعميم هذه التجربة على المواطنين وباسعار مدعومه

أنقر للتوسيع...



ehsansabah
تحياتي وتقديري 





جنوب العراق يقع ضمن المناطق المحظية بكثافة طاقة شمسية جيدة يمكن استثمارها , وخاصة انها طاقة نظيفة ومستدامة 
ولك أطلس الطاقة الشمسية في العالم 



​مغتبط ومسرور بمرورك ومشاركتك 

*​


----------



## ehsansabah (5 أغسطس 2010)

الخ العزيز الشايقي 
شكرا جزيلا على الاطلس وعلى المعلومه حيث اني كنت اظن ان بغداد فيها طاقه شمسيه كبيرة كما في السعودية نظرا لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيها ولكن الاطلس اوضح لي عدم صحه معلوماتي


----------



## الشايقي (15 أغسطس 2010)

*


ehsansabah قال:



الخ العزيز الشايقي 
شكرا جزيلا على الاطلس وعلى المعلومه حيث اني كنت اظن ان بغداد فيها طاقه شمسيه كبيرة كما في السعودية نظرا لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيها ولكن الاطلس اوضح لي عدم صحه معلوماتي

أنقر للتوسيع...


EhsanSabah
تحياتي النضرة 





وفق الاطلس يمتلك جنوب العراق درجة جيدة من الطاقة قابلة للاستثمار وحتى بغداد ولكنها ليست المثلى , اما بالنسبة لسطوع الشمس بدرجة كبيرة في فصل الصيف فقط أو فصلين فهي تعتبر غير جيدة اقتصادياً لاستثمارات الاصول الثابتة 
وصدقت فالسعودية لها منطقة متفوقة في الوسط وهي تنقسم الى جزئين احدهما في صحراء الربع الخالي وهي غير مجدية اقتصادياً لوجود الاعاصير الرملية القوية والاخرى في صحراء نجد وهي رائعة جداً ....ورمضان كريم 


*​


----------

